# Fairy shrimp



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

hi all,

went to a veral pool, and yound some fairy shrimp, which are quie interesting, and also neat. 
Unfortunately, most of them were eatenby my fish, but some survived the onslaught and it included a bunch of other microorganisms, mostly daphnia.

any tips about them?


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

anyone? and also sorry for the mistakes, my keyboard is having problems lately.

and it isnt veral pools, its vernal pools, somewhy the n is missing.


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm no expert on fairy shrimp, but I will tell you what I know. Fairy shrimp are closely related to brine shrimp, with a decent body size and slow movement speed. Thereby explaining why your fish find them a tasty treat! If you want to keep the fairy shrimp, you may have to find a separate tank for them. They are filter feeders as well as algae eaters. And I believe (similar to brine shrimp) they are mainly used as fish food.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i have no prob with them being eaten, it depends in the sizes, the bigger ones can grow well, and to a quiet big size too. I want to know if anyone has any idea on how to keep and breed them, and if they got special requirements.


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

Aside from keeping their salinity at or near what it was where you got them from, I would assume it would not be difficult. Have you tested the salt level of the vernal pool you collected them from? If you have problems getting any info, I would create a habitat for brine shrimp (since the two are closely related) and see if that works for them.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

salinity is aextremely close to the normal tap water, so freshwater. i guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

I heard they are endangered? At least in the wild? Not sure but thats all I have heard about them.. that and they look like giant brine shrimp haha


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

fairy shrimps are just like brine shrimps but fresh water... i have red tail fairy shrimp eggs and they do grow big but one thing people misunderstand about them is they are really i mean REALLY sensitive to poor water conditions and will die if it gets bad... i tryed breeding them for fry food and i can honestly say 2/10 times i have breed them right... sad i know but thats just the way they are i guess... its a good fun thing to have around and grow and breed as they reach adult and breed within 4-6 weeks...


----------

